# players wearing knee pads?



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

Are those knee pads that players such as Dwayne Wade, Kobe, and Tracy wear? 
Picture - http://www.geocities.com/tzovas/gallery/wade_dunk.jpg

What kind of knee pad is he wearing? 
Do they actually help (if you fall)?


Also what is he wearing on his leg? Is it socks?
http://artfiles.art.com/images/-/Dwayne-Wade-2006-NBA-Finals-Photograph-C12232009.jpeg


Thank You


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea those are knee pads (not the hard skateing type but just padding I assume).

Of course they'd help you or they wouldn't be wearing em.. Probably more to avoid knee contusions from driving in and landing on the floor more than anything else.

And yea those are long socks, the the pads on his knee, then the Hex pads above.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you know where to buy those knee pads?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

you can't say kneepad without saying patrick ewing.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

haha he wore pretty big knee pads.

Anyways, does anyone know which knee pad wade wears? It seems like it's a pad with tape over it or something.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Actually those are compression sleeves, not knee pads.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Actually those are compression sleeves, not knee pads.


Hes right. I wear those when i play ball. They just act as support for your knees. Not too much actual padding on them. I bought some at Rite Aid. you should be able to get them at any sports shop or pharmacy.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Hes right. I wear those when i play ball. They just act as support for your knees. Not too much actual padding on them. I bought some at Rite Aid. you should be able to get them at any sports shop or pharmacy.


Riverside? Man all my fam lives in Riverside!


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

Is the 1 wade wearing this?
http://www.mcdavidusa.com/store/item.asp?ITEM_ID=39&DEPARTMENT_ID=


The 1 wade wears seems thinner, and I was trying to look for 1 online. Anyone know any sites that sell them?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mkjaekmi said:


> Do you know where to buy those knee pads?


Ask I dunkonyou he wears them all the time when it comes to his magic and his favorite Dwight Howard


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Ask I dunkonyou he wears them all the time when it comes to his magic and his favorite Dwight Howard


what the ****? :lol:


----------



## TakaraJinRoh (Nov 27, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Ask I dunkonyou he wears them all the time when it comes to his magic and his favorite Dwight Howard


Hahaha


Wait, what does that supposed to mean?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

They look cool.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

TakaraJinRoh said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> Wait, what does that supposed to mean?


Dude have you seen that guy post? He's a one man suck fest on Dwight Howard .


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Dude have you seen that guy post? He's a one man suck on Dwight Howard fest.


Says the Ben Gordon>Jordan guy.

Well before anyway.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

giordun said:


> Says the Ben Gordon>Jordan guy.
> 
> Well before anyway.


I've already told you people, geez BEN GORDON IS OVERRATED


----------



## heiesuke (Jan 12, 2006)

They help absorb all those knee to knee collisions and all the falling D. Wade does.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Remember those old school knee pads Ewing used to wear?


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

So anyone know which 1 wade wears? they seem pretty cool


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> Remember those old school knee pads Ewing used to where?


funny you come to this thread, :lol:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> funny you come to this thread, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


>


hahahahahah move on. there is nothing to see here.

These are not the droids you are looking for.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone know?

Thank You


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

nah dawg just go buy the rollerskate knee pads.


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

nah dawg I asked if anyone knew


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I know a homie up on 12th who could probably find and sell you a pair for like half price.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NewAgeBaller said:


> I know a homie up on 12th who could probably find and sell you a pair for like half price.


he'll meet you in the mcDonalds bathroom on 13th and Cicero :lol:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:rofl: at this whole thread

Idunkonyou got raped and he didn't even notice.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

adam said:


> :rofl: at this whole thread
> 
> Idunkonyou got raped and he didn't even notice.


:rofl:


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

liekomgj4ck said:


> adam said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: at this whole thread
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

http://www.jumpusa.com/athletic_supports.html


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

wtf someone actually replied for real now :laugh:

the thread is back!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

That shot at idunkonyou was vicious, didn't get the props it deserved. :laugh:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> wtf someone actually replied for real now :laugh:
> 
> the thread is back!


yeah boy! lol I still can't believe he missed that shot, it was a direct hit 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

oh man this thread is great :laugh:


----------



## mkjaekmi (Jan 5, 2008)

I....love....bbf


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mkjaekmi said:


> I....love....bbf


bbf > unemployment


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

wow man, the dude who started this thread REALLY wants to look like Wade. Does it really matter exactly which ones he wears?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey, where the John Amaechi jokes at?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

dude seriously, I can't believe he still hasn't seen it lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> Hey, where the John Amaechi jokes at?


bad liekomgj4ck


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Did *he *dunk on him and “kiss the rim”?


I'm pretty sure that rim job jokes are a ToS violation. :bsmile:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> That shot at idunkonyou was vicious, didn't get the props it deserved. :laugh:


seriously lol, he completely missed it :lol:

This threads in my Five~


----------

